# Ewe lethargic/not eating or drinking post labor



## MTMiller (Feb 11, 2021)

Normal 1st stage labor for 45 minutes. Went in at this point when no lamb presented. First lamb was 13#'s and backwards, hard pull--lamb died. Second lamb came out normal presentation and is fine. Ewe is lethargic and not eating or drinking 14 hours post delivery. Seemed to pass placenta fine (ate it). Her breathing is rapid and she is down a lot -- she does stand to let the lamb nurse. We have administered 1 dose of penicillin but it is looking like we will need to administer some pain control (banamine) when we get home tonight after work. Do any of you have any tips or advice on getting the ewe perked up/help her recover some?


----------

